# Shade Tree Awning System?



## ThirdCoastSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this awning system? If so, what do you think about it?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a set. They absolutely work -- temperature reduction below of 10 - 15 deg F. I have found I don't use them much since it is one more thing to put up and take down everyday. If you are more patient and tolerant than I you might really love them.


----------



## ThirdCoastSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. We're in Texas and it's pretty darn hot down here right now so 10 to 15 degrees cooler sounds good to me.

TCS


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

ThirdCoastSailor said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this awning system? If so, what do you think about it?


We have a custom set; you can see ours installed in the 2009 refit/new stuff gallery by clicking the link in my sig and following it down.

We love it. Ditto the temperature experiences...

L8R

Skip

Morgan 461 #2
SV Flying Pig KI4MPC
See our galleries at Web-Folio -- Your Portfolio on the Web !
Follow us at TheFlyingPigLog : Morgan 461 Hull #2, Flying Pig
and/or Flying Pig Log | Google Groups

"You are never given a wish without also being given the power to
make it come true. You may have to work for it however."
(and)
"There is no such thing as a problem without a gift for you in
its hand. You seek problems because you need their gifts."

(Richard Bach, in Illusions - The Reluctant Messiah)


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We love it too. We have used it now for about 3 years. They can be a little noisy in higher winds since they attach to the lifelines, but it is negligible especially for the great shade provided. We can put it up in about 10 minutes. We had one made for us since we have a canoe stern, and the company was a pleasure to work with.


----------



## ThirdCoastSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

Folks,

Thanks for the pics and feedback. Sounds like its a go.

TCS


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

They are great but a silver reflective tarp form Home Depot is about 1/10 th of the cost...That is what we use...


----------



## lshick (Apr 24, 2009)

People who have them seem to like them. One tradeoff to be aware of: many folks put them up very high (see the photo in the earlier post), which makes it easy to walk fore-and-aft below the awning, but allows morning and afternoon sun to bypass the awning and cook the boat as if there were no awning present.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Yorksailor said:


> They are great but a silver reflective tarp form Home Depot is about 1/10 th of the cost...That is what we use...


Bingo! It's also waterproof.


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

For lots of pix of an installed system, go to Pictures: Flying Pig Refit 2009/Repairs_And_Upgrades/Rigging which is inside the 2009Refit/upgrades/rigging in my gallery seen in my sig line...

L8R

Skip

Morgan 461 #2
SV Flying Pig KI4MPC
See our galleries at Web-Folio -- Your Portfolio on the Web !
Follow us at TheFlyingPigLog : Morgan 461 Hull #2, Flying Pig
and/or Flying Pig Log | Google Groups

"You are never given a wish without also being given the power to
make it come true. You may have to work for it however."
(and)
"There is no such thing as a problem without a gift for you in
its hand. You seek problems because you need their gifts."

(Richard Bach, in Illusions - The Reluctant Messiah)


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

as a diy'er to create the same effect i took four flags (just some of my favs, two presidential flags of ireland and two from a province). I sewed them together, two longways, and the other two perpendicular to that piece leaving the middle open to go around the backstay. kinda like this:

l l
l l===
l l===
l l

i just hang the deal over the boom and bungie it to the lifelines. i got all the flags for about 15 bucks and it works like a charm and is colorful. heck if it only lasts a season or two i got my moneys worth and can pick out new flags. if the sun comes out this weekend ill snap a photo.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)




----------

